# Solved: Belkin router DMZ problems...



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

My router works fine, but the problem happens ONLY when i set my xbox 360 outside of the firewall using the DMZ feature. The firewall is ON on my router and then i set my xbox outside of the firewall (which makes xbox live happy) BUT then my computers internet completely stops working.. the only way to get it to work is to turn OFF the firewall all together which then makes my xbox not happy while on live. It seems i can only have one or the other i dont get it, why is my computers internet cutting out when i set the xbox outside of the firewall? I'd set them both outside of the firewall if i could, but the xbox needs to have NAT set to open and the only way i can manage that is by using the DMZ feature (turning the firewall off completely doesnt seem to do it)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you done it the Microsoft way? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/908874


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes i did try that and the NAT still shows as "strict" and its stopping me from connecting to certain players online.. the only way i can get the NAT to show "open" is if i set it outside the firewall using DMZ and have the firewall ON. Any other way and it shows "strict"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, that's a different issue.

Here's Microsoft's take: http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/c...ethods/troubleshootliveconnection-testnat.htm

Did you upgrade the router's firmware? How about enabling uPnP? This is an issue with older routers, and many times a firmware upgrade will fix it.


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

the router is a brand new wireless N router, it says there are no updates as far as firmware goes, and i didnt try the uPnP, but i'll give that a shot and post back as to whether it works or not. Thanks


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

this quote here tells me that ur probably right about the uPnP:


"Open NAT means that either the port-assignment policy is minimal or the device has a fully compliant version of UPnP (Universal Plug and Play) enabled by default."


if i turn that ON on my router are there any ill side effects? (i know the default setting is off for some security reason)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Long ago, uPnP was considered a security risk. I know that Vista likes to see uPnP enabled, and I haven't had any security issues since enabling it. XP before SP1 had a security issue with uPnP, but that's been patched for years.


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

OK hopefully this will fix it up... i'll test it out when i get home... thanks


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

OK i just tested it out and im still getting the same problem... is there anything else i can try with this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm wondering if contacting Belkin would help. Perhaps they have a workaround that we don't know about.

What's the exact model of that router? Also, what is the make/model of the modem?


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

F5D8233-4-v1(01A)


thats the router model and the modem is a motorola surfboard


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

I found a fix... i returned the Belkin for a Linksys, and so far the NAT shows open and i am able to use the internet without even setting the xbox outside of the firewall... so far so good. Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's one way to fix it.


----------



## redixe (Oct 13, 2007)

My hopes shot up when I saw the "Solved" but then I found your solution and it almost killed my hope. I have the exact same problem with the same router.

DMZ enabled for static IP on my XBox 360 kills my wireless and wired computers on the network but XBox seems to work great. (I can ping www.google.com no problem but if I try to visit the site I get a partially loaded page if I am lucky.)

Disabled and everything works fine except Xbox is now suffering.

I have the latest firmware on the router. If anyone has any more ideas please post.

TIA!
~RediXe


----------



## Rollie (Nov 25, 2007)

Did anyone solve this because im having the same problem. is it a hardware issue?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Folks, start your own thread if you have an issue, don't tag onto another thread.

I'm closing this one.


----------

